# Glock 27



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

My brother-in-law is selling his Generation 4 Glock 27 Subcompact .40 S&W. It's very lightly used and comes with two standard mags, pinky extender, and Glock travel case. He's asking $400. Told him I'd spread the word where I could. PM me if you're interested and I'll get you his number.


----------

